# Robolics labs and black widow labs?



## Jambi

Hello.

Have any of you guys here ever had any experience with/used robolics labs or black widow labs?
Also, how about centrino labs?
Are any of these labs legit?
Is there stuff bunk or is it good to go?
Thanks in advance 

P. S. Also, for ancillaries (aromasin, nolvadex, etc.) what are some good research chemical companies? How is ag-guys.com?
Or does anyone have any other suggestions on where to get good, real ancillaries?
Thanks again


----------



## PillarofBalance

Mods I'm fine with the research links above by rumpy just in case there was questions.


----------



## JackC4

Never heard of robolics labs or black widow labs either


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

I find it funny that anyone would think that there off brand home brew would be a ugl anyone would know ... I mean I bet there is at least 5 bath tub labs named black widow its to common so even if someone would rep them it probably would be a completely different chef. 

Moral of the story if you come in the thread asking someone to rep the ugl you found you probably are not ready and need to slow down learn some more ask some questions and make a educated decision about the products your going to be using . Chances are by the time your ready to go you wont need to question where its coming from


----------



## Rumpy

I agree with Grizz, there are a lot of little labs out there and the odds of someone knowing the exact one you're talking about is pretty low, especially since they may have the same name but be completely unrelated.  But I am sympathetic to the new guys.  First cycles are a huge learning curve, and questionable labs that are over priced and potentially under dosed are part of that curve.  This thread is here specifically to check on labs, so I wouldn't say he's not ready just because he asked the question, but I will say he will know a hell of a lot more by the time he's done.  You have to start somewhere.

Good luck Jambi


----------



## PillarofBalance

Heritage said:


> Has anyone had good results with S4 or bad side effects ? Thanks



Does this have anything to do with the labs in the title? If not please start your own thread.


----------



## Brickk039

Excuse me very new here but not new to gear n peptides by far I've have very good memory of black widow labs some 4-5 years ago they were very good a bit over dosed by acceptional but they got hit hard around 2012 (feds) and haven't heard a whisper about them since..... Just saying


----------



## Z28blak

Yes your correct the euro Blackwidow labs got busted simple google search should show you the new black widow or if I new how to post pics I could show you


----------



## wallyd

The old black widow was legendary but I very seriously doubt there is any of that floating around. Like stated above it was known to be overdosed & was considered one of the best around. Unfortunately lab names get recycled whether the person realizes it or not is questionable but with the rep black widow had with us old timers I could see why that name would continue to pop up.


----------



## -SD-

tunafisherman said:


> If it has a public website, it's probably garbage.



Robolics uses email only


----------



## PillarofBalance

I guess this explains why robolics registered here... Thanks googles.


----------



## Syndicate_LAbs

I can personally vouch to both  robolics and Black widow. Both were top domestic on Evo for years. Us domestic labs got booted on Evo after the last cyber bust and no longer allows domestic sources.


----------



## tunafisherman

So some random dude can personally vouch for them... Thanks, but I think if I were looking for gear I would still pass.  

Besides, everyone here knows if you want gear you just PM Zeigler


----------



## biggerben692000

Syndicate_LAbs said:


> I can personally vouch to both  robolics and Black widow. Both were top domestic on Evo for years. Us domestic labs got booted on Evo after the last cyber bust and no longer allows domestic sources.


Nobody can vouch for YOU. Listing evo as the spot you or anyone cut their teeth means less than nothing. Evo is recognized as a joke. The truth isn't recognized there. Its censored and those speaking it are silenced. I was banned. I shove truth up your ass and down your throat simultaneously. Ask around.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

biggerben692000 said:


> Nobody can vouch for YOU. Listing evo as the spot you or anyone cut their teeth means less than nothing. Evo is recognized as a joke. The truth isn't recognized there. Its censored and those speaking it are silenced. I was banned. I shove truth up your ass and down your throat simultaneously. Ask around.



Ben's not joking. I'm still shitting out truth 2months after he shoved it up my ass. Yea, the truth is deep....


----------



## Syndicate_LAbs

biggerben692000 said:


> Nobody can vouch for YOU. Listing evo as the spot you or anyone cut their teeth means less than nothing. Evo is recognized as a joke. The truth isn't recognized there. Its censored and those speaking it are silenced. I was banned. I shove truth up your ass and down your throat simultaneously. Ask around.



I'm not even going to get into an argument with you buddy. So many people here are quick to bust everyone's balls instead of finding out themselves. It's like everyone is scared to lose $100 or so dollars taking a chance in this game...which is hilarious because I'm sure many of the ones ball busting have paid $100 a vial on the street starting out and received vegetable oil. Everyone wants to pay an arm and a leg for "pharma" Watson and etc, yet fail to realize they are made similar to the exact way good UGL's operate. Scientific studies prove that just some BA alone kills virtually all micro organisms in just a small concentration. I'm pretty sure both black widow and Robo have plenty of customer bloods to prove their products.


----------



## biggerben692000

You'll lose if you get into with me. I can just let you make posts like the one you made with my quoted post in it. You're a fool. Keep talking, stupid. Scared to lose $100? Idiot.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Syndicate_LAbs said:


> I'm not even going to get into an argument with you buddy. So many people here are quick to bust everyone's balls instead of finding out themselves. It's like everyone is scared to lose $100 or so dollars taking a chance in this game...which is hilarious because I'm sure many of the ones ball busting have paid $100 a vial on the street starting out and received vegetable oil. Everyone wants to pay an arm and a leg for "pharma" Watson and etc, yet fail to realize they are made similar to the exact way good UGL's operate. Scientific studies prove that just some BA alone kills virtually all micro organisms in just a small concentration. I'm pretty sure both black widow and Robo have plenty of customer bloods to prove their products.



You know nothing about the history of his board and what it's members have been through in terms of scams. $100 to you maybe a joke and something to laugh about but if you even knew 1/10 of what's happened here you'd know you sound like an ass to everyone who does know the history. 

There is a huge difference between pharma and UGL. You're too busy promoting and marketing yourself to notice it though. Pharma is GUARANTEED to be exactly what's on the label, +/- a certain tolerance usually 7-10% each and every time. It's guaranteed to be sterile. There are quality control processes in place to verify the quality being put out. And when a pharma company fails to comply with these standards they can be sued by the end user, his/her family and estate, or even the FDA or Other bureaucratic agency. You have none of these safeguards in place with a UGL. If you get an infection you can't call 1-800-USA-FDA and shut down the UGL operations until it's proven they can put out a sterile product. You don't even have fukking access to half the shit they do to make clean rooms etc. 

Finally, while BA can kill some types of bacteria and micro organisms it certainly doesn't kill them all and there are no scientific studies that say so. You misunderstanding the results and conclusions or twisting them isn't the same thing.


----------



## tunafisherman

I like how you say "don't be scared to lose 100 bucks"...shit, get 20 people to fall for that and you make 2 grand.  Even if you are pushing good gear, it costs roughly 100 bucks to get 100 grams of raw test cyp, shipping and transfer fees included with guaranteed delivery (or so I heard)--I would rather people take a risk getting the raw themselves just to put you out of business.  Your business model of pushing gear on multiple boards and telling people to "just take a risk of 100 bucks" is garbage.  Reminds me of the days on e-bay when people would push you (scam you) to send off some money on a great deal.

I don't sell, nor do I think I ever would.  My reason is not inability to get quality raws, nor is it the risk of losing money or even getting arrested.  Either way, I would never buy from some random dude on the internet.  Your pushy attitude alone raises more red flags than the Chinese army.


----------



## thqmas

Syndicate_LAbs said:


> I'm not even going to get into an argument with you buddy. *So many people here are quick to bust everyone's balls *instead of finding out themselves. It's like everyone is scared to lose $100 or so dollars taking a chance in this game...which is hilarious because I'm sure many of the ones ball busting have paid $100 a vial on the street starting out and received vegetable oil. Everyone wants to pay an arm and a leg for "pharma" Watson and etc, yet fail to realize they are made similar to the exact way good UGL's operate. Scientific studies prove that just some BA alone kills virtually all micro organisms in just a small concentration. I'm pretty sure both black widow and Robo have plenty of customer bloods to prove their products.



Not "everyone's balls...", just your balls mate.


----------



## Beedeezy

Syndicate_LAbs said:


> #1. So many people here are quick to bust everyone's balls. #2. It's like everyone is scared to lose $100 or so dollars taking a chance in this game.


#1. Welcome to UGBB
#2. you're a clown! People aren't afraid to lose $100. Their safety and security is just worth more to them than some second rate start up. You are all about your lab but you're not even up and running. This isn't a source board and you've only been allowed to spew your garbage because you made a wise choice to do it in the uncensored portion of the board. Furthermore, if you were smart you would have just let shit die off a long time ago, but have chosen to continue to push it. By doing so,  you're only pushing the people you deem as potential customers even further away. I suggest 1. go to a local community college and take a marketing class and 2. pick a different board to apply your newly learned skill on.


----------



## thqmas

My ex-intelligence officer senses are tingling...

Who is this -SD- character that posted on this thread? Robolics?

Something's really fishy here, and it's not tunafisherman.

This thread started 16/02/2014

Last post was 16/05/2014

Then, more than a year after that (18/08/2015) comes -SD- (who joind the forum Aug 2015), obviously owner of Robolics - to claim Both are legit.

Then from the mountains comes down galloping  (29/09/2015) on his white steed, the already notorious Syndicate_LAbs (or "The Kid" as I personally nicknamed him), "...personally vouching to both robolics and Black widow".

Jambi (the OP), posted this exact same post in other forums in 2014, where other board users pointed out that something's fishy (again, sorry tunafisherman).

I think that this is just posts to make people think that Robolics is on the same level as Black Widow (a name that people are riding on for at least 20 years), it's basic marketing technics so next time you hear Robolics - you think Black Widow.

Or am I just paranoid guys?


----------



## ToolSteel

I was able to follow your logic. It's all a conspiracy.


----------



## thqmas

ToolSteel said:


> *I was able to follow your logic*. It's all a conspiracy.



Wow... You did?


----------



## bsw5

Robo was on evo and SD is the owner.


----------



## bsw5

I'm pretty sure robo and bw are different labs.


----------



## ToolSteel

thqmas said:


> Wow... You did?



It really is a plausible scenario. Both of then are more intelligent than your average noob even if simply based on sentence structure and vocabulary. They're not "new" yet plug sources quickly. 
The average person with an iq higher than 75 would wait until they had settled in before backing a source, so as to not look like a nut swinger.


----------



## thqmas

bsw5 said:


> I'm pretty sure robo and bw are different labs.



Yes, of course they are. I meant that -SD- is trying to make people think that his gear is on the same level as Black Widow. "they are both legit" is the answer every time, everywhere this post has been posted.

Of course, I'm just playing, not accusing anyone of anything, those are all just theories and hypotheses. 
It's just totally weird that the guy resurrecting this old thread from the dead is -SD-.
My theory that somehow Syndicate_Labs is connected to -SD- is maybe far fetched, even though they both joined this board in a month interval or so (a mod may confirm if I'm right), and they are both Us domestic labs. One thing Is more plausible, and it's that someone is trying to connect the brand 'Robolics' to a product that vets knows as legendary for being overdosed.


----------



## biggerben692000

thqmas said:


> Yes, of course they are. I meant that -SD- is trying to make people think that his gear is on the same level as Black Widow. "they are both legit" is the answer every time, everywhere this post has been posted.
> 
> Of course, I'm just playing, not accusing anyone of anything, those are all just theories and hypotheses.
> It's just totally weird that the guy resurrecting this old thread from the dead is -SD-.
> My theory that somehow Syndicate_Labs is connected to -SD- is maybe far fetched, even though they both joined this board in a month interval or so (a mod may confirm if I'm right), and they are both Us domestic labs. One thing Is more plausible, and it's that someone is trying to connect the brand 'Robolics' to a product that vets knows as legendary for being overdosed.


What brand is known by vets to be "legendary" and "overdosed"? I haven't read anything that conjures up anything more than a yawn?


----------



## thqmas

biggerben692000 said:


> What brand is known by vets to be "legendary" and "overdosed"? I haven't read anything that conjures up anything more than a yawn?



So I guess it's more of a regional thing. I talk about 1999-2000. Yet, I'm with you on that one, nothing special about Black Widow, and I can bet nothings special about Robolics either.


----------



## BuffNuff

Im new to this board, just left Evo cause things are getting out of control. They pretty much just banned every domestic source and to much politics for me to want to even deal with anymore. So you may take my advice as a grain of salt since I have not built up any credibility on this site but will earn my stipes by contributing as much as I can

BWL is still up in running there was some impressive bloods posted on his gear however he was banned due to customer service issue and a hair found in one of the vials. That right there was a huge red flag for me. I personally would not mess with any lab that could let that happen. I ca pull up labs you want. For both Robo and BWL 

Robo was Evo bread and butter and was recently banned due to not replacing gear that caused a lot of pip for a few members then on top of that the new rules that state no domestic sources. I have ran Robo Test cyp and Tren (very pricey) however the gear was some of the better aas I have used, He also has a $400 min which kinda sucks. But if I had to pick between the 2 I would go with robo however he is private and it is invite only.

Im new hear, but think this will be my new home. This place seems like its got a good head on its shoulders. Feel free to hit me up with any questions and Im looking forward to learning and contributing as much as I can. Cheers


----------



## Syndicate_LAbs

thqmas said:


> Yes, of course they are. I meant that -SD- is trying to make people think that his gear is on the same level as Black Widow. "they are both legit" is the answer every time, everywhere this post has been posted.
> 
> Of course, I'm just playing, not accusing anyone of anything, those are all just theories and hypotheses.
> It's just totally weird that the guy resurrecting this old thread from the dead is -SD-.
> My theory that somehow Syndicate_Labs is connected to -SD- is maybe far fetched, even though they both joined this board in a month interval or so (a mod may confirm if I'm right), and they are both Us domestic labs. One thing Is more plausible, and it's that someone is trying to connect the brand 'Robolics' to a product that vets knows as legendary for being overdosed.



Absolutely not lol. I've never had a real conversation with SD. I simply gave an answer to the question asked. I've personally used Robo before. It was good gear and I grew on it. It did have some more bite than usual or what I would have liked. However he does run a legitimate lab. Obviously we joined around close to the same time all Evo domestic sources got banned at the same time.


----------



## thqmas

Syndicate_LAbs said:


> Absolutely not lol. I've never had a real conversation with SD. I simply gave an answer to the question asked. I've personally used Robo before. It was good gear and I grew on it. It did have some more bite than usual or what I would have liked. However he does run a legitimate lab. Obviously we joined around close to the same time all Evo domestic sources got banned at the same time.



Yhe, I was obviously just playing around.


----------



## teufelhund

By any chance, is there something wrong with Robo?  I have attempted to order and have received no response.  I have dealt with him before and everything was super fast and the product was outstanding.  I hope nothing is wrong.


----------



## teufelhund

*Robolics*

Is something wrong with Robolics?  I have ordered in the past and he was always super fast and the product was outstanding.  I have been trying to reach him for the last couple of days and received no response.  Hope he is still in business.


----------



## slim&fit

I need a real site, message me I need help


----------



## thqmas

slim&fit said:


> I need a real site, message me I need help



But of course!

http://www.realsite.dk/


----------



## wufo

BuffNuff said:


> Im new to this board, just left Evo cause things are getting out of control. They pretty much just banned every domestic source and to much politics for me to want to even deal with anymore. So you may take my advice as a grain of salt since I have not built up any credibility on this site but will earn my stipes by contributing as much as I can
> 
> BWL is still up in running there was some impressive bloods posted on his gear however he was banned due to customer service issue and a hair found in one of the vials. That right there was a huge red flag for me. I personally would not mess with any lab that could let that happen. I ca pull up labs you want. For both Robo and BWL
> 
> Robo was Evo bread and butter and was recently banned due to not replacing gear that caused a lot of pip for a few members then on top of that the new rules that state no domestic sources. I have ran Robo Test cyp and Tren (very pricey) however the gear was some of the better aas I have used, He also has a $400 min which kinda sucks. But if I had to pick between the 2 I would go with robo however he is private and it is invite only.
> 
> Im new hear, but think this will be my new home. This place seems like its got a good head on its shoulders. Feel free to hit me up with any questions and Im looking forward to learning and contributing as much as I can. Cheers


very true bro! i just left evo too seems like the runners cant stand UGs anymore and its crazy crazy!!
i used ROBO and BWL couple times in the past, they were both good but robo is on my top of all the gears i ever tried. and its true that they are kind of in the dark now. by the way i just joined right now lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

slim&fit said:


> I need a real site, message me I need help



Ill let dr tillacle know right away


----------



## Spongy

If you all are really leaving Evo to come here then post an intro and get involved in the community.  Having your first series of posts be about a lab makes you all look like schills.


----------



## PillarofBalance

slim&fit said:


> I need a real site, message me I need help



Www.ugbodybuilding.com

Use your heads people.


----------



## Bro Bundy

That's the lump that's three feet above your ass.- jimmy dugan


----------



## Kvasir

biggerben692000 said:


> Nobody can vouch for YOU. Listing evo as the spot you or anyone cut their teeth means less than nothing. Evo is recognized as a joke. The truth isn't recognized there. Its censored and those speaking it are silenced. I was banned. I shove truth up your ass and down your throat simultaneously. Ask around.



"up your ass and down your throat simultaneously"...that's funny


----------



## pg8629

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You know nothing about the history of his board and what it's members have been through in terms of scams. $100 to you maybe a joke and something to laugh about but if you even knew 1/10 of what's happened here you'd know you sound like an ass to everyone who does know the history.
> 
> There is a huge difference between pharma and UGL. You're too busy promoting and marketing yourself to notice it though. Pharma is GUARANTEED to be exactly what's on the label, +/- a certain tolerance usually 7-10% each and every time. It's guaranteed to be sterile. There are quality control processes in place to verify the quality being put out. And when a pharma company fails to comply with these standards they can be sued by the end user, his/her family and estate, or even the FDA or Other bureaucratic agency. You have none of these safeguards in place with a UGL. If you get an infection you can't call 1-800-USA-FDA and shut down the UGL operations until it's proven they can put out a sterile product. You don't even have fukking access to half the shit they do to make clean rooms etc.
> 
> Finally, while BA can kill some types of bacteria and micro organisms it certainly doesn't kill them all and there are no scientific studies that say so. You misunderstanding the results and conclusions or twisting them isn't the same thing.



Amen brother ur more then 100% rite !


----------



## pg8629

Rumpy said:


> Never heard of any of the labs.
> 
> For RC stuff I've been using http://www.greatwhitepeptide.com/
> 
> Or for pharm grade http://www.alldaychemist.com/



Gwp is done with there site has been down for ever man think feds got them


----------

